# Is she ready to burst?



## Blackhawksfn (Dec 22, 2009)

http:// P1010821.jpg (90.5 KB)Is my platy about to burst with fry or is she just big? i have her right now in the bleeding trap but if she isn't ready then i'd take her out asap


----------



## katfemme89 (Nov 27, 2009)

That link doesn't work :-(

With my platies the size never seems to matter; I had two pregnant platies and one looked twice as bloated as the other. But the smaller one gave birth first.

best advice I have is to keep her in the breeder trap for at least a week (moving her around might make her abort) and see what happens. When she starts settling to the bottom, breathing faster, arching her back, and being generally strange, she's about to have them. BUT she also might wait til you leave the room to have them so don't stay there a long time watching (I sat in front of my tank for 9 hours once waiting for her to give birth, got tired and left for an hour, and when I came back later she'd already had them all :-| *shakes fist*


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

actually the best advice for this is setup a separate breeding tank 

something like a 5 or 10gallon then fill it with tons of plants, Hornwort, Najas(guppy grass), java moss all very thick and allow fry to escape so then the mother isn't stressed from being in a trap those things are cruel and inhumane.

just watch for signs of fry and if so just move the female out and back into the main tank, rinse repeat and boom hundreds of little livebearers all over the place.


----------

